# Mass exodus?



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

UAE recruiter warns of 'mass exodus' of expats due to high costs, lack of jobs - ArabianBusiness.com

I know a lot of people who have left/are leaving. It such a shame that rent levels still haven't gone down properly!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe will see more impact on rent prices etc later this year


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The rental figures are only updated a year in arrears if I recall so at least a year before anyone sees anything official, but trawling The rental sites gives you a good idea.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

I have noticed something and I am not sure whether this is something new or not.

When I am browsing propertyfinder, they show you a graph at the bottom of the page for the community you are researching. The graph for most communities claims the execution price is about 25% lower than the listing price.

Perhaps that means landlords are keeping the same listing prices yet they are accepting lower ones when making the deal ? I have also heard from some friends that some owners will not reduce prices but will offer 2 extra months of rental.

2 years ago our building and parking was completely full (I was the one who occupied the last vacant apartment). Recently I see people moving out once a week at least and our parking is only 75% full.


----------



## nokodyi (Jun 24, 2016)

I read this story a few days ago , I wonder where the editors get their news from , a lot of it is conjecture, they quote these sources , who I am sure only focus only on a small segment of the population , weird


----------

